# Mount Mayon Volcano



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

This image is of Mount Mayon or Mayon Volcano. Mount Mayon is located near the city of Legaspi, Albay on southern Luzon. 

I shot this from a small plane when we were flying just above the clouds. I have views of her from the ground but I like this image better because it's a little more unique. 

Mount Mayon is one of the most perfect cone shaped volcano's in the world. She likes to remind folks from time to time she's still alive. I think the last time she had a major flow and really threatened blowing her top was in 2010. 

Is there anyone here who lives nearby that can tell us anymore about her? Can a guy take a guided hike or tour up to her peak?


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Bluesdude, thanks for the wonderful picture.

I haven't been to the Mayon Volcano yet, but plan to drive to Legaspi area, from my home in Batangas, in the early part of the new year. I will try to post my findings, good or bad, after I get back.

Richard


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

*View of volcanos from the air*

I make it a point to sit on the left side of the plane so I can see Albay/Sorsegon area where I can see three volcanos/peaks from the air. I have taken pictures of them as well and will again as I come home for Christmas. Orientation is important, I am flying from Guam, hence left side of the plane.


----------

